# Pay day...



## jcambece (Jun 16, 2006)

Well for todays topic I will pick pay day. My question to you all is (1) When is your pay day (2) do you like pay day being on that day (3) how fast does your pay disappear (via rent, food, gas, ECT...)

To answer my own question since I seem to never get back to posting on here with in a reasonable time.
1. Pay day from my regular job is Wednesday and my other job is when ever they feel like giving me a check (I work form home on that one)
2. I dont mind it; Wednesday is good so I dont spend it all in one night. Plus its a good mid week pick me up
3. It tends to go quick like 2 days before my next pay check its gone, but now I am learning to save for things I need to pay monthly

Cambece


----------



## asbestos (Jun 16, 2006)

I guess I am a bit of a turd for saying this because circustances have allowed me to. But Ya' gotta save. You just gotta. I used to work union construction, payday was friday by contract. Guys would be broke before payday. I am thinking Dude, cut spending somewhere anything. The stress of that- ugh. I never have and hopfully never will live paycheck to paycheck. Some of these guys had money but just spent it on all sorts of things. We were making good $$$ (soild union trades) but these guys would buy crap. the married guys would buy stuff but mostly the single guys- big *** trucks big TV's one guy had a 1985 toyota with 60,000 on it. The idiot sells it for $200 and buys an audi quattro- boom a month later an $600 repair bill
I guess I am off the off topic


----------

